# Heat Mat Or Ceramic Heating



## alex.snaith (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey all.

Just wondering what is better;

Underbelly heating: Heat mat, Heat cord, heat tape e.t.c
Light heating: Ceramic heating, infrared heating e.t.c

Or do you use both. If you use both, where do you place the hides and thermostat(s) if you need more than one. If you place the hide over the heat mat, you won't get the right temperature inside the hide because it will be too hot.

Help please

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Tinky (Feb 17, 2017)

Would help just a tad if we knew what you were keeping.


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry, Spotted Python and Woma Pythons. Thanks


----------



## Buggster (Feb 17, 2017)

I keep my hides over my heat mats. I'm monitoring temps from inside the hide, so I'm achieving the temps I want...


Personally I prefer underbelly heat as they're less likely to burn/blow up as a heat bulb might.

Heat lights warm up the ambient air temps- if you already live in a warm climate, there's really no point! 
For me, having a 33-35 degree hot spot under a hide is enough to keep my guys happy


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 17, 2017)

All a matter of what you prefer. Snake doesn't really have a preference but burrowing animals like your Woma might be better served with overhead heating.
I myself totally dislike heat mats, many stories of them failing and some pretty serious problems especially with many that are made in China and marketed here.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 17, 2017)

Pretty huge ceramic heat emitter fan myself regardless of if it's snakes or lizards. 



However if I'm going for under belly heat i personally prefer heat cords used to make your own heat tile. Not a fan of heat mats. Far too many dodgy products even from "reputable" sources.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 17, 2017)

Have used both for the same snake (not at the same time), recently moved onto CHE's, and have had a few more problems setting up compared to the heat mat. 
-CHE's can sometimes come completely faulty, and this happens arguably more than bulbs or heat mats (from what I've seen), BUT some have very long warranties, my URS has a 3 year I believe, so if it breaks at any point I can grab a new one for free. 
-as Buggster said, they provide ambient heat, which is good if you live in a colder climate, and have a warmer climate/tropical reptile, but pretty much useless if you live in a warm enough climate already. 
-Can achieve very warm temps, provided you have the right thermo/timer setup
-better for reptiles who like to bask (mine doesn't, at all, so I have to wait and see if he'll come around to it)

I used a reptapets 80W (I think?), heatmat, these are great because they have a thermostat attached to them. 
-not sure if heat mats come with warranties, mine had a 1 year, I think.
-Good for localized heat, or heating in one specific area. Great for animals who are too shy to come into the open and bask too. 
-very good source of 'belly heat' which is what many reps prefer. 

Very much depends on the snake IMO, and it's 'personality' ie is it too shy to bask etc. Both the heatmat and the CHE were around the same price, both are pretty safe but as Paul_Pythons said, there have been many stories of them failing, if you get a very good one, this shouldn't happen though. BUT, for a CHE you do need a specific fitting, that is a ceramic one, a plastic one will melt.


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you all for such detailed answers. I was wondering if I should get both, and link up 2 thermostats as I have a few spare? What does everyone think?


----------

